# Recovery<3



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

So I'm pretty sure I have been recovering lately. I have okay days and then I have really bad days. My emotions are SLIGHTLY here. I feel anger and depression pretty well. Any other emotion is hard to come by but not impossible. I still feel off everyday but its not as bad as it once was, thank god. My personality has come back. I thought that was gone forever... Only every now and then do I feel empty. But there's this one symptom that just WON'T go away and it's the most bothersome, in my opinion. I call it brain fog. It's just like... Hard to think. My thoughts are slow. My mind is confused sometimes. That's what makes me feel so out of it. That "hard to think" "brain fog" "cotton in the head" feeling. In personal experience, is this typical of DR? Does it go away once fully recovered? It's what's making my concentration and memory so bad. AND ALSO FATIGUE. I'm always tired. Please tell me that goes with time as well.

Thanks ahead of time for any replies. I'm kind of wallowing in my misery at the moment; it's been a hard day.<3


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

But these symptoms are normal and will start to go away???


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Goes away with time. For faster recovery from brain fog i suggest not missing hours of sleep, and consuming ashwagandha (google it). Also if u need to concentrate u can use ritalin LA (about 20 to 30 mg/day).


----------

